
Droneports and cargo drone routes to save lives in Africa - elmar
http://plugnmake.com/droneports-and-drone-routes-to-save-lives/
======
theptip
This is a fantastic example of less-developed countries leapfrogging large
parts of the 'tech tree'. Why build roads when you can just airlift with
drones?

Similar example: why build a buried-copper telephone/internet network when you
can just build cell towers?

Of course, in this case roads will still be desirable, but we don't need to
wait for their existence to start delivering high-value goods to isolated
communities.

~~~
Sanddancer
This isn't so much leapfrogging roads as it is improving on bush planes. There
are lots of light aircraft can take off and land in insanely short distances,
some as low as ten feet [1]. You can get most anything anywhere, even with
almost no facilities.

The big thing that these drones offer is cost. Being able to get medication to
a small community for less money means aid organizations can stretch dollars
farther. At the moment, a bush flight is several hundred dollars an hour. If
these drones can offer service at even $100, it will go a long way to
improving quality of life.

[1]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNwl8ntUhL0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNwl8ntUhL0)

